# FINS Braids



## linetramp (Mar 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from FINS "Braid in the USA".


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Same to y'all! Thanks for such a great product! Now it's time for the XS in pink


----------

